# Wood Id - lemon smell?



## hamslam42 (Jan 31, 2016)

Help with another scrounge wood ID. This was scrounged from some neighbors, mixed in with some ash. I thought it was pine, but when I split it I noticed a really nice scent...kind of smells like lemongrass. The bark has a slight reddish hue to it. Any blue markings in the pics are marking paint from bucking.


----------



## tigeroak (Jan 31, 2016)

It is a pine but what kind I don't know. I am going to take a WILD guess and say white. Maybe one of the pine burners will chim in.


----------



## claydogg84 (Jan 31, 2016)

I agree, it's a variety of Pine.


----------



## Rebelduckman (Jan 31, 2016)

Pine for sure


----------



## Wood Duck (Jan 31, 2016)

I also think it is pine, and I don't really know what kind.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 1, 2016)

Scotch pine? Maybe red pine . . . although I'm not really good at identifying by bark.


----------



## Stinkpickle (Feb 1, 2016)

Thats easy.   It's lemon scented Pine Sol.


----------



## hamslam42 (Feb 1, 2016)

Stinkpickle said:


> Thats easy.   It's lemon scented Pine Sol.


That's exactly what my neighbor said! I didn't think of Pine Sol but I guess I've never used the lemon-scented kind. Anybody else out there ever split pine and ended up with a really nice lemony smell? My wife wants me to split it into small chips so she can use it like potpourri.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Feb 1, 2016)

Only bark I've ever seen like that was on Hemlock..


----------



## barmstrong2 (Feb 1, 2016)

hamslam42 said:


> That's exactly what my neighbor said! I didn't think of Pine Sol but I guess I've never used the lemon-scented kind. Anybody else out there ever split pine and ended up with a really nice lemony smell? My wife wants me to split it into small chips so she can use it like potpourri.


Women!


----------



## Pennsyltucky Chris (Feb 1, 2016)

firefighterjake said:


> Scotch pine? Maybe red pine . . . although I'm not really good at identifying by bark.



I think you're right. If it's Scotch Pine, it's a good burn. Burns better than a lot of hard woods.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Feb 1, 2016)

Last time I smelled that I was standing on a termite mount.


----------



## johneh (Feb 1, 2016)

Now you know why they call it Red Pine


----------



## Applesister (Feb 1, 2016)

Good for your wife with the potpourri, so noodle some shavings for her. Take a round and noodle it up. Lol
I buy essential oils in the pine group to add to orange oil for simmering potpourri. 
Spruce is very popular. 
I dont know what you have, never use bark for IDing softwoods.


----------



## Applesister (Feb 1, 2016)

Balsam and Spruce for scent, not to say those might be your choices.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 2, 2016)

Clyde S. Dale said:


> Only bark I've ever seen like that was on Hemlock..



I was thinking that might be a possibility as well . . .


----------



## Pennsyltucky Chris (Feb 2, 2016)

I burn a lot of Scotch Pine. I'm almost positive that's what it is. It's heavy when green, heavy when dry. It's a dense pine. If it's noticeably heavier than pine you are used to of the same size, it's probably Scotch.


----------



## Old puffer (Feb 2, 2016)

If it was 30 to 50 tall and long needles, red pine.


----------



## English BoB (Feb 3, 2016)

Stinkpickle said:


> Thats easy.   It's lemon scented Pine Sol.





bob


----------



## osagebow (Feb 6, 2016)

Tall, straight, scraggly crown, short needles, small cones? Sbortleaf pine range juuuust makes it up to Columbus area.


----------



## hickoryhoarder (Feb 6, 2016)

Looks like red pine to me.


----------



## osagebow (Feb 6, 2016)

hickoryhoarder said:


> Looks like red pine to me.


Yep,that's what I've been calling my shortleaf trees for years. Then I realized they don't get this far south. Don't seem to be native to OH either. Widely planted though


----------



## bunfoolio (Feb 6, 2016)

Looks like hemlock to me.  Is the reddish part of the bark on the inside?  If yes it's hemlock because mine has it too.  It's been are great wood to burn.  Not too high on the btu ' s but split easy and dries fast.


----------



## neverbilly (Feb 8, 2016)

Some perfumes are made from a type of hemlock.


----------



## hamslam42 (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for all of your replies. I have looked at various pics online and I think it could be either Hemlock or Scotch Pine. Someone else asked if the reddish part of the bark is on the inside, and I would say no to that...I would call the outside bark reddish or possibly orange-ish - the inside of the bark is a lighter brown. One thing I did notice about the bark when I peeled some off to look is that it is very fibery/stringy when you tear the bark apart. Kind of like hemp rope. The nice lemony smell fades fast as I don't really smell it anymore, but I'm sure if I split it again it would be back.

Unfortunately I don't have any other details as I don't have the source tree. I got this wood last summer when I caught wind of a neighbor getting some tree work done. I talked to the tree guys to see if they had any wood they wanted to leave me, and they said they had trimmed her oak and had some decent-sized limbs, but they had already thrown them in the back of their truck. But they said I could take whatever I wanted if I was willing to climb in and throw it out. So I did, and I think when I was doing that I got some other limbs that they already had in their truck from another location. I took a look at my neighbor's property and didn't see any trees that had bark like this.


----------



## djmon (Apr 10, 2019)

hamslam42 said:


> Help with another scrounge wood ID. This was scrounged from some neighbors, mixed in with some ash. I thought it was pine, but when I split it I noticed a really nice scent...kind of smells like lemongrass. The bark has a slight reddish hue to it. Any blue markings in the pics are marking paint from bucking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is it san palo or Palo Santo


----------



## nrford (Apr 10, 2019)

scotch pine.


----------

